# rethinking daily survival needs



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

as this economy continues to crash and the price of everything keeps going up.we may all need to rethink our daily needs to survive.heres a look at shelter option yall might like.


tiny houses &ndash; small dwellings of every shape and size


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah elkhound, this is something I've been aiming at for some time.

This photo is one I took of a place that the "rent to own" storage people built. It is studded in for a kitchen area, a bathroom with shower, a bedroom and a walk in closest.
It was $8000 like this



inside


The lots of windows got my attention. this is 12 x 32.
They can go 14 by 40, so this could have had a porch on either end.

I would like one of these for living in and next to it a little space away the same size with a small 1/2 bath and a tiny office type kitchen for sewing room/guest room (maybe the locked pantry there, too.)

I think that would be outstanding.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tiny House Blog - Living Simply in Small Spaces

www.tinytexashouses.com

Tiny House Listings - Buy, sell and rent tiny homes


I love little houses, and watch them daily. the Tiny Texas Houses is one of my favorite as they area a little bigger, have porches, and use reclaimed building materials.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been thinking of these as the heating and cooling would me much less than even in this 1100 sq ft mobile home or a house of the same size. that's why I am envisioning a small living space but storage in a place that would not need as much heating or cooling - 

And down sizing would require less upkeep.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

with a smaller house you could have a much smaller solar array needs as well.our daily needs cost is getting out of hand.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Its funny really. When most people are young, they can't wait to have that big house. Then they get it...takes ALL day long to clean, usually on their day "off." Then, come to the conclusion later that they wish they had a smaller, more economical, easier to maintain house. And they really didn't NEED to work 2 jobs to pay for a house or to buy all that junk that fills it, that they wish they didn't have now! Yep, been there, done that.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

You'd want to be careful with a small house like that and make sure the insulation is up to the task, at least if you live in an area that sees significant heat or cold. Many trailer houses are very small but cost more to heat and cool than some houses because of cheap windows, lack of insulation and lots of air leaks from poor workmanship.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

We built as small of a house as zoning laws in my township would allow [768 sq ft] Its not as small as most of the tiny houses but its small by todays standards The benefits ar many - cheaper to heat cool and maintain, taxes are lower [they are calculated by sq footage] Its also eaisier to clean. We have found that all the problems we thought we would experience were non existant. Things like storage feeling cramped ect. The house has a cozy feeling - and with the open floor plan [ie great room] and catherdral ceilings we dont feel as though were in a shoe box. Storage was a little trickier, we have downsized some of our junk and gotten creative . Things like platform beds and adding pull out shelves in our kitchen pantry. We heat the house with 3 to 4 cords of wood a year - and believe me we dont skimp on heat. Were likely to have windows open in the winter cause we get it tooo warm lol. Id rather go without food than heat I hate being cold! We have saved thousands over the years by downsizing our house. If you can get shelter heat and food taken care of for minimal money your going to have tremendous peace of mind. I know if it hits the fan we can live on less than $500 dollars a month, thats bare bare bones but its taking care of the food warmth and food. One way or another we could scrape up that amount. 

As time goes on and inflation continues to squeeze us dry we really need to evaluate where we all are at, and ask how much money could we meet our basic needs on? We need to get that number as low as possible now. We also need to think of ways we could get the bare minimum of $$ to survive. None of us can count on having a paycheck next week or next month. As preppers we have to think differently than the average Joe. 

Some things Im going to work on are - getting in at least three years of firewood bought - that gives me three years breathing room for heat. Im also going to take my old horse pasture which is pretty poor soil and plant some cover crops that will improve the soil, also going to get some poop spread out there too. Going to try to grow duck weed on a small scale to see if I can do it. Want to have my trail and error time behind me with this project, just like gardening practice makes not perfect but certainly more productive. gardens. Get more fruit trees!!!! Now is the time to get them on sale in my area. I also want to get in a root cellar one that can double as a summer underground Ice house refridge. Then my last project is a stab well with a hand pump. 

My dream project is to build a gasifier! Cant get the hubby onboard for that one - as all the ladies here know Im going to have to somehow make it his idea 

How about all of you? What are your goals to prepare for a uncertain future that in the best case senerio will include higher and higher costs for the things we need to live like food and energy. Despite the government 
not considering those things in their phoney numbers


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

We went the opposite direction of tiny house, but we would anticipate being a family gathering place. We bought an old country home that had been remodeled on and added to and is now rather spacious. It was a bit larger than what we were thinking of, but had many features that hooked this fish: Operational cystern (roof water catchment), wood stove, huge root cellar, concrete outhouse pit (needs house rebuilt), several ponds, including a nice one just uphill from my garden and orchard area (and you know what that means!), nice forage for livestock, and 100% minerals with NG well.

Other things I'm doing is re-planting the orchard (trees are old), enlarging garden area, planting tons of asparagus.

Speaking of other uses for root cellar: This summer I had problems with my chicken eggs getting too hot in the incubator because of the extreme outside temperatures during the day. I moved the little incubator down to the cellar and it worked perfectly after that! I'm going to do that from now on! 

B


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We have our house, but also our RV. If things get too bad we'll just move out to the RV which is already set up in our back yard. We can run it off the solar system we already have for our well and solar freezer.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Angie - What if you put a basement under it? That would take care of your storage (with little heating/cooling) AND give you a safer place during tornado season! I worry SO much for those of you in trailers back east. I used to live in southern MN, and I can't imagine the increased stress of tornado season without a basement. I shirt-tail relative of ours built a basement with a stairway that came up into a large entryway/utility room that hooked on to her trailer.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Latest rendition of the house I'd like to build. 750 sf. Strawbale walls with adobe plaster.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

You're missing something. Straw bale wall thickness. It will take up 3-4 foot each way.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

About 18inches actually, using small bales set on edge. They go around the exterior walls. I won't use them for interior walls.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cyn...watch this if you can.this is Ben Laws home in the u.k.


[youtube]WgduN7uNGOY[/youtube]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

campfiregirl said:


> Angie - What if you put a basement under it? That would take care of your storage (with little heating/cooling) AND give you a safer place during tornado season! I worry SO much for those of you in trailers back east. I used to live in southern MN, and I can't imagine the increased stress of tornado season without a basement. I shirt-tail relative of ours built a basement with a stairway that came up into a large entryway/utility room that hooked on to her trailer.



Love your idea of the basement, cellar, pantry, tornado shelter.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is purely beautiful! I could never hope to attain to it. Mine will be a pole barn frame then the straw bale walls will be non-load bearing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound -that left to one by SunRay kelly - didn't know but very "with the earth" structures.

[YOUTUBE]WhYfmqR3L2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like this as it shows how Ben built the house in elkhound's post

[YOUTUBE]8JsVai3sJUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Roundwood Timber Framing: Building Naturally Using Local Resources : Ben Law : 9781856230414

Ben Law has a book out. Looks good. I just ordered a copy. I may never build like this myself, but it is good to have books like this in case a new generation needs the knowledge.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

I would go crazy in a tiny house. Unless maybe I had a storage shed/garage of equal size. I don't think a super tiny house is compatible with homesteading unless you have separate storage.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Work horse said:


> I would go crazy in a tiny house. Unless maybe I had a storage shed/garage of equal size. I don't think a super tiny house is compatible with homesteading unless you have separate storage.



if i had my homestead to do over again or move at anytime...a shop/barn/shed will be built first with nothing but a great room with bunks and kitchen and a seperate bathroom.storage and barn/tool area is more important to me.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Roundwood Timber Framing: Building Naturally Using Local Resources : Ben Law : 9781856230414
> 
> Ben Law has a book out. Looks good. I just ordered a copy. I may never build like this myself, but it is good to have books like this in case a new generation needs the knowledge.


he has several books and dvds out.i have his books the woodland way and the woodland house. these books are so high priced now with our currency being worth less.the whole dollars to pounds things.

The Woodland Way: A Permaculture Approach to Sustainable Woodland Management: Ben Law: 9781856230094: Amazon.com: Books

The Woodland House: Ben Law,Kevin McCloud: 9781856230445: Amazon.com: Books

heres one i want..the woodland year

Amazon.com: The Woodland Year (9781856230339): Ben Law: Books


to be honest his round wood construction methods are what inspired me to build my round wood shed ....mostly.

i am trying to get my homestead in the direction ben law and sepp holzers homesteads are.time and effort and money is what it takes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Work horse said:


> I would go crazy in a tiny house. Unless maybe I had a storage shed/garage of equal size. I don't think a super tiny house is compatible with homesteading unless you have separate storage.


I think you would have to have alot of "built ins". Furniture that doubled as storage.

I am not sure where all my canning jars would go, that's for sure.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Work horse said:


> I would go crazy in a tiny house. Unless maybe I had a storage shed/garage of equal size. I don't think a super tiny house is compatible with homesteading unless you have separate storage.


I agree. I have so much âuseable stuffâ that I think may come in handy some day, and I couldnât possibly keep it all in a tiny house.

Iâve told my wife several times, that if I could afford it, I would either buy an old motel so that I could use the many rooms for storage, bedrooms, or room all of my âhobbiesâ, or I would build a large barn w/small living area so that I have a large enough indoor place for all of my junk.

Iâm leaning toward an old motel. One of those old âauto courtâ type of motels where all of the rooms are on the ground level and joined together in a long line. If theyâre in an âLâ or âUâ shape, all the better. Tear up part of the parking area for a garden and fruit trees (no âlawnâ of any kind). Collect rain water from all of the roofs for the garden and trees. All of the rooms could be joined with an indoor access (close in the front walkway along the room doors) and have an inside hallway to all of them. It could have her sewing room, his sewing room, a motorcycle repair shop, a motorcycle storage room, a pantry, a cool room (mount several of the old A/C units in the back wall of one room), a MIL room, her MILâs room, a room for each of the kidâs families when they visit, and leave the others as they were when it was a motel but call them âflatsâ so that I can take on high-dollar boarders to help pay the utility bill that will come along with it.....

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## redhousekiwi (Nov 30, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Ah elkhound, this is something I've been aiming at for some time.
> 
> This photo is one I took of a place that the "rent to own" storage people built. It is studded in for a kitchen area, a bathroom with shower, a bedroom and a walk in closest.
> It was $8000 like this
> ...


How much do they want for the 14 x 40 version?

Cheers, Liam


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know. I only asked specifically about this one. He did tell me of that other size and having a 6 foot porch on either end.

I have to find the name of the company again if you want to call and ask them. This photo was at least 3 years ago. It's in Tn between Fayetteville and Winchester on TN hwy 64.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Angie, did that include moving to your location and then there is the foundation to set it on. plumbing and wiring and all that finishing really adds up. land to set it on. Like here has to meet code. If I could get one here for that price for a storage shed be great. Water tap fee and electric hook up. Sewer fee. No idea your area fees and codes. Gas to heat or electric. 

This cracker box of modular was hauled in like 100 miles. Set on foundation. It had the plumbling and furance and and cupboards and walls in. Used one and had to be painted and and new vinyl and carpet. Lot of windows and you know what good insulatrd drape would run. I tried Sears and they do not stock you may order and not lined. Shop in city they said $1000 a pair for these big windows would cost depending on material, . Living room about the whole wall like 8 feet and tall. Had an old gas stove that was repaced and I brought my frdge/freeze . My washer and dryer and small frezer chest . That out side shell is the cheapest part of a house. t looks really neat.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Olpoop said:


> I agree. I have so much âuseable stuffâ that I think may come in handy some day, and I couldnât possibly keep it all in a tiny house.
> 
> Iâve told my wife several times, that if I could afford it, I would either buy an old motel so that I could use the many rooms for storage, bedrooms, or room all of my âhobbiesâ, or I would build a large barn w/small living area so that I have a large enough indoor place for all of my junk.
> 
> ...


what a great idea.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

yard was flooded this morning. They left the auto timer on and did not shut off the water. Front and down the alley. Plumbeer two weeks ago put the system in. Yesterday the lawn guys checking and a sprinkler head blew on and several more leaking. They dug it up and all open and heads off. It shut off before I looked but water out there. If I had of had their number I would have called them. DIL shut the system down and so no water in garden tap. So should not do that in the morning. Been fun day. 

This used modular did not cost much more than that little unfished house. So it is not the first cost of the thing it is the rest. If you can do all the finishing and electric and plumbling and have it pass code that helps. I am wanting a shed. That foundation runs in to money. This is much large house.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Work horse said:


> I would go crazy in a tiny house. Unless maybe I had a storage shed/garage of equal size. I don't think a super tiny house is compatible with homesteading unless you have separate storage.


I think separate storage/work space is pretty much a given on a homestead. 

Reasons for small:
Less to heat or cool. Less to clean. Lower taxes. Less of a tendency for family to want to move in on you. (I don't mind family, but I'd rather they got a travel trailer or something, camped in the yard and left me my space.) Less of a tendency to pack rat since there really is no space for clutter. Every little thing in, means something else needs to go out or you can't walk.

I have an 18 wheeler trailer, 40ft long, 8ft wide, 8ft tall, for storage. It cost me 1500 delivered. If I added onto the house that amount it would be a LOT more than 1500 and would raise taxes. So I'd be paying for it from here out, even if I did build out of pocket.

I would like a small workshop at some point. You notice the kitchen takes up half the house but I don't like dragging my sewing or crafts into the kitchen. Still, a small workshop won't have to be finished to the degree a house does or be taxed the same.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I have three young kids and 2 bedrooms in my place. So hopefully we can expand someday. when we do, i intend to go underground. which can be expensive to do well, but it pays for itself in time with lower energy needs.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I think you could get pretty inventive about finding ways to store things even if you had to build your own furniture with storage in it. Beds, couches, end tables, coffee tables can all have storage in them. Stairs can be outfitted with a drawer per stair. Rafters in the basement ceiling (if you have a basement) can be closed in for storage. Google hidden storage and it brings up sites that have some great ideas about storing stuff.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

veggiecanner said:


> I think you would have to have alot of "built ins". Furniture that doubled as storage.
> 
> I am not sure where all my canning jars would go, that's for sure.


You have to plan for stuff like that. The canning cupboard in my house plan holds 96 dozen qts. I can put pegboard on the doors to hold all sorts of utensils. Pots and pans will hang from ceiling racks. The washer will be a portable, twin tub Danby that uses 200watts per cycle. We'll be on solar electric. The freezer goes on the screened porch to minimize electrical usage and is a Danby as well. One of the work tables will have the two grain mills (daughter needs her own for celiac diet), the cream separator, meat grinder and anything else that needs clamping down. All the work tables will be on wheels so I can pull everything out to really mop and clean easily. The kitchen sink will be a commercial double sink with double drain boards. I have some BIG pots that need washing and a regular sink can't handle them. The stove will be a Sopka wood stove. Haven't settled on exactly which one and will be subject to availability at the time I order. There will be a door to close the kitchen from the rest of the house so as not to heat the whole house in summer. I may or may not get a propane stove, depending on cost and my wallet, which isn't deep.

There will be a hydroponics set up in the south facing wall of the kitchen with windows all along that wall except over the stove.

We will probably be on a cistern so will have both a 12vdc pump and a hand pump at the sink. I want a water heating set up on the wood stove too. 

The 'cat wardrobe' on the plan is presently holding all our hanging garments so I don't plan to put a closet in daughter's room, just the treasured wardrobe. Grandpa's old wardrobe has shelves and will go in the hall. My bed will be in a hall cubby with cupboards above it. The bed has drawers beneath. There will be a bookcase behind it in daughter's room. The toilet is in the shower to make it so much easier to clean as well as not use much room. There will be a linen cupboard above the shower. Daughter's bed will have drawers beneath and a cupboard above. The parlor has one wall that is bookcases. Daughter will have her hutch/dresser for her entertainment stuff and pretties. That is about all we'll have room for, but 'tis enough.










I left room near the stove for a place to put chairs in winter. In summer we'll likely do a lot of porch setting. I'll probably have a bed on the screened porch too and knowing me, will likely sleep there a lot more than inside the house. Bit of a fresh air fiend.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice. A couple who own property near us has been trying to figure out how to build a tiny house but a month ago someone sold them a big old RV for cheap. The motor does not work but they hauled it on the property and ran electric to it. They are going to build a deck and my son is helping them build an outdoor wood oven. It will be tiny but really nice and comfortable.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

backwoods said:


> Its funny really. When most people are young, they can't wait to have that big house. Then they get it...takes ALL day long to clean, usually on their day "off." Then, come to the conclusion later that they wish they had a smaller, more economical, easier to maintain house. And they really didn't NEED to work 2 jobs to pay for a house or to buy all that junk that fills it, that they wish they didn't have now! Yep, been there, done that.


I missed a week of school once... I believe they discussed in detail all about the need for clean homes... the theory, the details, and some field trips.... I guess I'll never know. But I do know this, once a home reaches equilibrium it doesn't matter. Life is too short to waste it on some silly sterility mentality... 


veggiecanner said:


> I think you would have to have alot of "built ins". Furniture that doubled as storage.
> 
> I am not sure where all my canning jars would go, that's for sure.


My 'glass goods' would fill up several tiny homes. I like the theory of tiny homes... have lived in similar sized arrangements for a decade or so... but came to the conclusion long ago (87) that a home should be large enough to take care of you through thick and thin. Good portion of this year, I've lived on my preps... if I were 'tiny home'd' I'd'a been SOL. A tiny home, and then having storage for all the appendices of life seems superfluous... have a home designed for how much you need. I'd rather have a lot of stuff that'll keep me going vs. no stuff. BTDT. My book collection would fill a 1000sq' home.

Would be nice to 'race myself' to see how much of a tiny home I could get built in a weekend.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I got one of those tiny texas houses in my pasture. Probably 120 years old for the most part, new room is about 50 years old. Back porch is now kitchen, front porch is half bathroom now, two bedrooms and a living room smack in the middle. Lots of rot goin on down there, I'm using it for storage now, but not much. Would like to save it from a historical POV. But I'm not breaking the bank to do it.
Ed


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Angie,

We have similar places around our area that sell the "Derksen" brand buildings. 

As a matter of fact, we're purchasing our outdoor kitchen from them. Well, that's what we call it anyway! LOL

We haven't done many mods to it yet, as we want to make sure it's paid in full before we do. But once it's paid for, we are going to take the monthly payment we're making on it and put that towards finishing out the inside. That way I can do all my canning, dehydrating, etc out there instead of in the house. 

DERKSEN: TREATED BUILDINGS

The "Cottage Shed" is the one we're purchasing right now. 

We've also discussed purchasing a couple of the "Cabin's" to place in a couple of places on our property for "guest accomodations" when family, etc. want's to visit. I, personally, wouldn't mind living in one of the "Cabin's" but DH just rolls his eyes. He has dreams of grandure! LOL I have simple tastes and simple would work really well for me!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Keep in mind that you need to build the house so that when your standing in the front door, you can look all the way through to the back door. Reason is, if both doors have storm doors, you can open up the window in them and a cool breeze will always be coming through the house during the summertime. Also, it needs to be facing north or south to get that continous breeze. 

Learn this from an old timer and ever since if I'm in a house, or shop building with the doors on both the north and south side, there was always a breeze filtering through if the doors were open.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Angie,

My daughter and wife looked at some similar buildings last year as a possible route for daughter. They loved them, but I found lots of problems with the ones they were looking at. Everything was built on 2 foot centers rather than 16 inch centers. Floor used 1/2 inch plywood. 1/2 inch exterior siding. 1x2 inch plywood decking was already sagging between the 2 foot center rafters. 2x4 or 2x6 floor joists. Inadequate wall to wall bracing to keep the centerline of the roof from sagging. These were billed as Amish built. The ones you looked at may be a lot different but as always, "buyer beware".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

After having the porch just built, I learned a lot - I think I could get a 12 x 24, built for about $5,000 shell, cause the porch cost just under $2500, materials and labor. 

But, if doing one - I know where the factory is and would go talk to them about standards, etc. 

And if I could build - seems these would not be too difficult - I noticed that building is a lot like sewing; patterns, cutting shapes and putting them back together in a different configuration.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Angie, I went to an online pole barn site and put in the size I wanted. Got the quote for a package that includes windows, doors, insulation, roofing, poles (and all the stuff for the poles), hardware, but no metal siding. Then I priced different kinds of siding and compared to using the bales for walls. Bales won. You also have to add cost of floor. I don't want a slab so I have to calculate the floor joists, subfloor and flooring. I want the pine board flooring, and you have to calculate the ceiling, depending on what you want. I'll have a contractor do the roof and ceiling and ceiling insulation because I don't do ladders. With bales I will be plastering but if you go with conventional you need to decide on interior wall such as sheet rock or paneling or pine t&g. You can do a lot yourself if you have someone show you the ropes. Get some power tools. They are great.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's another take on a small house. Two story with built in water tanks, mounted on a sled to drag wherever desired!

Crosson, Clarke, Carnachan Architects Projects - Hut On Sleds


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's sharp. I like the folding up and down of the window coverings so when closed up, it's closed up.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I have an 18 wheeler trailer, 40ft long, 8ft wide, 8ft tall, for storage. It cost me 1500 delivered. If I added onto the house that amount it would be a LOT more than 1500 and would raise taxes. So I'd be paying for it from here out, even if I did build out of pocket.


Cyngbaeld, would you be able to tell me where you got your trailer? I am looking to get a few of these and that is a really good price. My dad has a truck to haul them. If I don't hear from you on here, I will PM you. Thanks


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think the idea of a tiny home is great. Having spent MUCH time living in an RV (a large one, about 300 square feet) I know that it's perfectly doable. However... simply living in one and being self sufficient in one are very different.

If you want to homestead, and plan to raise a lot of your food, and process it, where will you store all the tools for this? Canners, countless canning jars... dehydrators, vacuum sealers, freezers, meat grinders, grain mills... if you raise bees, that's more equipment, if you milk and make cheese, more yet...

What about a pantry?

What if you have hobbies?

I've come to the conclusion that tiny homes are meant pretty much for sleeping and bathing, and if you want to "live" you'll need to build outdoor or additional living spaces to do so... making it more realistic to probably just build a larger house.

Just my 2 cents, fwiw.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've never lived in a really tiny space and I'm not sure that it would truly be practical for us. Maybe if I were by myself, but I tend to feel as though the walls are closing in on me. I do think that some of those tiny houses would make fantastic office/crafting or studio space, though.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

In Tn there are a lot of companies who build these. They usually deliver for around $100 and they block them up for you.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the idea and look of the tiny homes, but don't think they are for me. We have a big old house (about 3600 sq ft). We have 2 bedrooms downstairs and 5 upstairs with a family room upstairs also. There is a door at the top of the stairs and when the last of the kids move out, we plan on just closing off the upstairs and living downstairs. The space is there when the kids want to come to visit, etc. We never got to go visit my family when my kids were younger because we couldn't afford hotels and they all had small homes. I don't want that to happen here!


----------

